# MA'ist NYC subway conductor convicted in bystander death



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2009)

http://www.fox44.net/Global/story.asp?S=10433704&nav=menu660_1



> _Associated Press - May 27, 2009 6:25 PM ET _
> NEW YORK (AP) - A martial arts-trained New York City subway conductor who fought back while being mugged has been convicted of murder for fatally stabbing a bystander who apparently was trying to help him.


----------



## Carol (May 27, 2009)

If yo're chasing someone down, it ain't self defense


----------



## Omar B (May 27, 2009)

Really sucks, I posted the topic about this when it initially happened.


----------



## Big Don (May 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> If yo're chasing someone down, it ain't self defense





> A martial arts-trained New York City subway conductor who fought back while being mugged


If YOU are chasing THEM, you ain't being mugged anymore.


----------



## JDenver (May 27, 2009)

Plus he stabbed a BYSTANDER.  That certainly ain't self defence.


----------



## ChingChuan (Jun 1, 2009)

Still, I think that it was very confusing for him - apparently he was being mugged by a group of people? How to distinguish between the robbers and helpful people when it seems as though 'everyone is out to get you'?  In such a situation, it might be hard to recognize people with good intentions (especially when there is a fight and everyone is just surrounding you etc.).

So, of course, he was wrong to stab the bystander and I think that it's right that he got convicted, but perhaps we should also take into account that it might not be only his stupidity...


----------

